# Planning Ford Courier conversion



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Gidday Hehdaddy! 
Hey that EV idea sounds very do-able. There's another converter here in NZ who's doing a Ford Courier ute. He's in the early stages yet but you can see his evalbum page right here.
If you're going to use lead-acid batteries (the most common choice) then your range of 120 miles is a long shot but is possible if you're planning on recharging the car at work (60 miles away). 
While the cheapest option, lead acid batteries are a bit limited in range. You can't really "Just load 'er up" with batteries either as you'll find if you have 1200 lbs of batteries, your motor will be using half the power just to move that battery weight!
If you want to drive to work and back (120 miles) on one charge then your next option might be LionEV.com for Lithium Ion batteries. While they're a new company, I've heard nothing but good news about them. According to an email I received from an EV fan who's been talking to LionEV, and he says a "single" pack would get you about 200 miles with normal driving habits and cost $12,000 US. A "double" pack would get you, well, double that range and cost, weeeeell, double. 
I was told a "bulk" order (whatever that amounts to) could get you 25% knocked off that price too.

So the range is do-able, the car is ideally suited to heavy loads (like lead acid batteries) and the layout is versatile. As far as donor vehicles go it sounds like a win-win-win to me.

If you're not sure how a conversion works and what's involved, then check out Bob Brant's book, _Build Your Own Electric Vehicle_. Alternatively, check out Jerry Halstead's first EV conversion. Or if you want a step-by-step video run-down of how _not_ to do it, I invite you to check out my own conversion saga at www.KiwiEV.com.
(Sorry to plug my own site there everyone)


Good luck!


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

These batteries might help:
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/0...up-31-batteries-getting-some-ev-fans-excited/
"One of Firefly's newest batteries, called the Oasis Group 31, is on target for a summer release date. These batteries were unveiled in October, and AutoblogGreen reader Sean says that he's been paying attention this deep-discharge battery and that, " All of us with EVs are quite interested as these promise to double the range, quadruple the life, and weigh a bit less to boot!" Don't worry, Sean's quite aware that there's a real good chance that the Oasis Group 31 batteries will bring with them a substantial price increase, but when is that not the case when we're talking about new high-power vehicle batteries?"

Full Brochure and Specs here:
http://www.fireflyenergy.com/images/stories/pdfs/G31 Specification Sheet 012308.pdf
http://www.fireflyenergy.com/images/stories/pdfs/FFE-27Grp31BatteryBro10[1].25.07_FINAL.pdf


Best Wishes ,

Mitch


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Courier

Interesting, they're rear wheel drive.

Finally found the Curb Weight:
http://fordcouriercollector.com/
*
2,515 lbs
*That's pretty good.

Here's some companies that sell Electric Vehicle kits and parts:
http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/catalog.shtml
http://www.ev-america.com/
http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/
http://www.beepscom.com/
http://www.metricmind.com/index1.htm

Now to get 60-120 miles of range, you probably don't want Lead-Acids, but you could get 60-70 miles range out of some Lead Acids if done right.

Lithiums would probably be the best choice.
As Gav said, http://www.lionev.com/ makes Lithium battery packs, but TexomaEV said they're pretty busy atm so contacting them could take a bit of time.(not that you seem in a rush)


You'll also need to do many aerodynamic modifications to the truck to give it better range you'll want a Belly Pan and a Bed Cover for sure.

Check these links out:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/pickup-truck-aerodynamics-7265.html
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4015&redir_from=4016

You'll end up making your pickup look more like this:









Those modifications improved his gas mileage by 28 percent. (this works on Electric Vehicles too)

Though if you can achieve a 80-90 mile range or so and are able to find a way to charge while at work, your golden, because you'll then be able to spend less money on batteries.


So here are the questions we could use some answers to:

How long do you stay at work?

What kind of roads do you take to work and at what speeds?

What kind of budget are you thinking about for this EV?


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

This thread will give you a good idea of whats involved in converting a truck to EV:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/diy-electric-ford-ranger-lionev-7466.html

This conversion company sells S10 kits which and generic which could be configured for a Courier:
http://www.canev.com/

Left Coast (So Cal) sells kits and conversions with 100 mile NiMh and Li-Ion battery packs. Might sell you a battery pack:
http://leftcoastelectric.com/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/

Good Luck 

Mitch


----------



## zyewdall (May 15, 2009)

Check out my Ford Courier conversion for some ideas.
http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dn5ptfs_4gnnwwwhn
I'm trying to put as much info as possible on there, as I do each part of the conversion. Slowwwwwwly progressing 

You'll definitely want Lithium to get 120 miles range, or probably even 60 miles comfortable range. 60ish is right at the top end with most lead conversions in warm weather. I've got a NiCad bank now, but will probably go Lithium eventually.

Also, fordcouriercollector.com is a good place for general info on these trucks, and the forums are pretty helpful for finding them and restoring them -- I try to keep that website up to date too, but it's kind of neglected the last year or so. I have a 1972, 1974(the one being converted to electric) and a 1976 one.

Z


----------

